# Best method to refine gold scrap to 99.99% purity



## newtorefining (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone could give me any suggestions on the most consistant way to refine gold to 99.99% purity. I've been doing some research on the web and have found articles saying that it is possible using the "inquartation and parting" method, but also have found articles saying that only method that achieves 99.99% purity is the Wohill method. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome to Gold Refining Forum. 

Here you will find all the answers to your questions my friend. Though, we have some of our own, like what type of scrap will you be processing, e-scrap, scrap karat & so on. This way you can be pointed in the right direction by our experts.

Mean time, download a copy of Hoke's book, http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2480,
& start getting answers to your Q's; as well, read thru the posts in the forum & learn of good & not so good experiences some of us newcomers like you have gone thru. 

Our experts will be also welcoming you.

Have a good one!

Phil


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 23, 2010)

newtorefining said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone could give me any suggestions on the most consistant way to refine gold to 99.99% purity. I've been doing some research on the web and have found articles saying that it is possible using the "inquartation and parting" method, but also have found articles saying that only method that achieves 99.99% purity is the Wohill method. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


To achieve 4 n's gold by inquartation is a lofty goal. You can achieve excellent results, but to guarantee that level of quality isn't a reasonable expectation. However, unless you have a specific need for such high quality (which is beyond the industry standard of 9995), I would suggest to you that you explore simple chemical (inquarting and parting) refining. If that level of quality is not to your liking, you will have accomplished the first step required for preparing gold that would then be introduced to a Wohwill cell. 

Welcome to the forum.

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 23, 2010)

An old thread discussed refining to 6n's purity.
Method for Ultra High Purity Gold

After refreshing my memory (ie reading) I realize that the starting point is 99.995 fine gold. But I let it stand now that I have found this old thread. Some new members might have missed it and it's an interesting read.

/Göran


----------



## HAuCl4 (Oct 23, 2010)

IMO. 

1-Inquartation and parting will guarantee you, if careful and depending on initial material, 998-999+.

2-Aqua regia methods as described in Harold's manual and in several other threads, as well as in Hoke's book, if you are careful, will guarantee you 9995-9999+ depending on your skill and experience and depending also on initial material.

3-Few here will recommend you a Wohlwill cell, and I'm not going to be the first one. Difficult to set up and operate properly, and expensive. Also very slow.

If you have a lot of refining experience, and are not afraid of trying things out, you may consider BDG extraction. If you take the material from 1 (before melting it!), and apply the procedures described in this booklet, which are not too complicated, but are not commonly used, and choose oxalic acid as "reduction method" (one of the few suggested in the booklet by Ferro), you will basically have 9999 guaranteed, and if careful will get closer to 99999. You can process up to 1 Kg with "manual equipment", i.e.: A 2.5 gallon "separation funnel" will do to process 1 Kg batches of pure gold. 

Disclaimer: I'm not familiar with industrial equipment used for this process, and only did it once about 5 years ago with a few grams only. There is a thread and a video on this procedure, but the details are really in the booklet by Ferro.

If I were starting, I'd follow Harold's advice and stick with simple inquartation first.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 23, 2010)

Unless you have a specific need or a customer who requires that quality why bother you won't get any more money if you sell and the market accepts gold from 99.5% upwards as bullion grade.


----------

